# 90 gal re build



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I decided I wanted to redo my 90 freshwater, needed to add more substrate, and arrange the plants different then make it an angel community tank. 
Here is the before pic.










So pulled all the plants and the 2 angels out of the tank. Kept the filters wet so they are well established. 










Added more substrate and put the wood back in at a different angle. And started filling it back up.










Part way filled some of the plants added back into it.










Here it is filled now just waiting for it to clear up some.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its going to look great! Bet the angels are happy fishes. All going in there or just the two?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

All of them will be in there. The giant anubia isn't in the pic as it is right now floating in a 20 long with angel eggs on it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your plants look great.Is that a shop light you use for them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes that is a shop light. Works good. Want to add a second one to it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your plants look so good I don't think you need more light(seems like you got it right{as usuall!})


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay eggs! Hope they grow up, i need some blues


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The tank at 10m 










And here it is this morning










Some pics of whats in there


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice look! The plants you have go nicely with the Angels.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

looks very nice..plants are nice and healthy..great job.

Rick


----------



## Bluebone (Jan 8, 2013)

did you change lights or does the new look just seem to brighten it up some? it looks great btw, very natural.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its the same lights that was on it before, I think the new substrate and the new look has helped it alot.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Added some more plants so here is a new pic. Let me know what you all think. Will take some more after lights are out.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

As promised here are some new pics. Still need to clean the glass but decided best wait till I am done.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

That is one great looking tank, and the angels are looking happy and healthy too. 

Good job!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------

